# File Sharing works without SMB port 445?



## johnc83 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi all, I was always under the impression that if you disabled 'File and Printer Sharing (SMB-In), Local Port 445' then remote users couldn't browse to \\myPC

This seemed to work when tested previously, but I've just found that if that is disabled, but 'File and Printer Sharing (NB-Session-In), Local Port 139' is enabled then that is enough to get you access.

So with 139 enabled, and 445 disabled, you can browse to \\myPC and it will pop up asking for credentials (and then let you in if you know them).

I will now obviously take care to notice this in future but would someone mind explaining why this is happening?

Microsoft seems to think you need BOTH enabled.. https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff633412(v=ws.10).aspx

Thanks, John


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

One is for NetBIOS and one is for server message blocks. Two different protocols running over tcp/ip.


----------

